# Trouble Drilling Into Studs



## tillhouse (Jun 7, 2012)

Hello All, 

It's my first time here, so hopefully I'm putting this question in the right place!

In short, I'm having trouble drilling into studs. My girlfriend just moved into a new apartment in a high rise building and I was mounting her TV on her wall. I used a stud finder to locate a stud and an 18v cordless drill to drill into it. I was using a drill bit slightly smaller than the mounting screws to pre-drill a hole, but once I got through the drywall, the drill bit wouldn't go any further. I drilled in 2 spots about 12 inches apart and I had the same problem. Has anyone here faced the same problem and is there an easy way to fix it?


----------



## RYANINMICHIGAN (Jan 20, 2006)

Probably metal studs


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

You could also be hitting plumbing drain/ vent or supply line. Is there a bathroom or kitchen or the other side of this wall?


----------



## knotquiteawake (Mar 15, 2012)

when you said high rise apartment I was instantly thinking of metal studs as well. I would try to find a stud on another wall and "test" it too. If you can't make it into that one either its probably metal studs.
Have any large magnets?


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

When I heard Hi rise apartment, I'm thinking concrete.


----------



## tillhouse (Jun 7, 2012)

The thought occurred to me that it might be metal studs - I'm going to check with the building management to see if this is true. If they are metal studs, any suggestions on how I might attach a TV mount to the wall? 

As for the wall itself - no, it's not adjacent to the bathroom or the kitchen. It's a bedroom wall that is adjacent to the living room, so it seems unlikely that there are drain pipes passing through there.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

tillhouse said:


> I'm going to *check with the building management* to see if this is true.
> If they are metal studs, any suggestions on how I might attach a TV mount to the wall?


Yes; drop back ten and call the management or LANDLORD
Ask them the what and how

Odds are they'll do something for you rather than have to repair later


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Sounds like concrete. You can tap into the holes you made with a nail and see if you hear metal.


----------

